# abc blanket pattern



## Sharon Gettings

Hi I am trying to find a pattern to knit a blanket with all the letters of the alphabet like the debbie bliss one. Have found loads of blankets like this to crochet but not knit.Can any help would prefer one free to download if possible.Thank you


----------



## yourmother306

I don't know
I saw this one
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/a_cloth.html


----------



## Sharon Gettings

thank you ill have a look at that


----------



## Lijnet

What about this blanket from Ravelry - free to join just by signing in . . .

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-abcs-afghan


----------



## yourmother306

Lijnet said:


> What about this blanket from Ravelry - free to join just by signing in . . .
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-abcs-afghan


I love it


----------



## Sharon Gettings

yeh that is the debie bliss one that I love.I di have the pattern but cant find it so was hoping to get a copy of it but so far I can only find the book with it in to buy and its quite expensive so was hoping someone may know where to download it for free or where I can just buy the individual pattern.


----------



## DeeDeeF

There are everal sites that show the individual letters; Usually, within a square. Could you do squares with each of them? Maybe if you looked up knit alphabet ?


----------



## Sharon Gettings

yeh i think i will have to try that next running out of ideas thank you


----------



## virginia42

I'm making one using the alphabet dishcloth patterns. Rhonda White has them. The ones I'm using are from Starstruck Cat Design.


----------



## Sharon Gettings

ah right ill have a look at that thanks


----------



## impatient knitter

Lijnet said:


> What about this blanket from Ravelry - free to join just by signing in . . .
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-abcs-afghan


Sharon... Is this the Debbie Bliss pattern you mentioned, posted by Lijnet? This one is free on Ravelry. Granted, it's in squares, but you could always join them together? Or were you looking for an entire blanket?


----------



## Sharon Gettings

Yeh the problem is the pattern is for crochet and I can only do knitting and I know you can transfer a crochet pattern to a knitting one but I dont know how to do that


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting

yourmother306 said:


> I don't know
> I saw this one
> http://www.knittingknonsense.com/a_cloth.html


Super link! And they're sized the same for easy joining...I'm thinking this would be great to plan your layout, make it in strips, and then there'd be less joining...or for the real adventurous, it could be made all-in-one with no joining...

Thanks for a GREAT link!!


----------



## Sharon Gettings

thanks ill have a look


----------



## Rusty's Mom

Thanks for posting the link to the alphabet squares. I have an idea for a gift for this Christmas using these squares.


----------



## Bobbieknits67

Sharron,
I have a book that a sweet helpfull lady from this forum sent me. It has an Alphebet blanket (knit)pattern in it, along with a few other blanket patterns as well.

I do not have a scanner, and so I can not show you a picture of it however if you send me a PM I may be able to explain a little better, and if its something you think you might like to try, I would be happy to copy and share it with you.

I know it isnt the one you are looking for, but just in case you dont find another free pattern you like, this may work.
Bobbie


----------



## ernai

Try this site

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingpatterns/ss/alphabet-charts_2.htm

Or this link to a KPer was on Google

Anypne want a free Alphabet pattern to knit
www.knittingparadise.com/t-73460-1.html

15 posts - 12 authors - 10 Apr

I came across this alphabet pattern for 26 individual letters that you can knit. I bought it a while back. I paid, I think, ten or 12 dollars for it but I ...

Dusti is the KP user name - you might PM her and see if she or any of those who answered her post can help.

Good luck with your ABC

Irene
Adelaide South Australia


----------

